

Amazon: the screw begins to turn - smacktoward
http://jasonlefkowitz.net/2015/07/amazon-the-screw-begins-to-turn/

======
Jemaclus
Not that the author doesn't have a point, but isn't Amazon Prime totally worth
it if you order more than 3-4 times a year? I probably order something from
Amazon once a month, if not more. On every other website I order from, I have
to pay for shipping. Ordering something once a month could easily go over $100
in shipping costs.

I mean, maybe Amazon is shifting things around to get you to sign up for
Prime, but to me, it seems like a no-brainer anyway.

Not to mention Amazon Prime Instant Video...

------
BraveNewCurency
I'm not sure why he complains about his package coming slowly. He chose the
cheapest shipping option!

In fact, I'll bet he paid Amazon less than what it would actually cost to ship
via USPS. And they ain't fast either.

